# Looking for an extra small custom hand sander



## Rena (May 2, 2010)

I purchased a set of really small hand sanders that come with sticky backed sand paper (various grits) pre-cut to fit their tools. One was rectangular in shape; the other a triangle. They were made of plastic; no more than an inch across; perfect for sanding tight spaces. The paint store where I purchased them is no longer carrying them and doesn't recall where they even got them from. They were the handiest little things for getting into really small areas. Does anyone know who carries something like this?


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

These are fairly small...

http://mirkareseller.co.uk/acatalog/Sanding-Blocks-Abranet.html


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

No, but Fein sells great little sanders.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

was going to say that a multi tool has all kinds of sanding attachments.


----------

